# Plugging headphones in doesn't mute speakers???



## fonz (Feb 13, 2009)

Hey,

I've got sound working on my laptop (a Toshiba Satellite P200 1A4 with a Realtek HDA soundcard) using the snd_hda driver. However, when I plug in a headphone set the speakers won't mute. I'm getting sound from the headphones as well as the speakers.

Is anyone familiar with this problem?

Given that I'd like to listen to music without disturbing others, it would be nice to get this fixed.

Alphons

P.S. Things worked as expected with Vista (which I got rid of) but both FreeBSD 7.1-RELEASE and Slackware (which I ran before I got WiFi working with FreeBSD) have the problem mentioned above.


----------



## vsoto (Feb 14, 2009)

*For me it works in STABLE*

Alexander Motin made some patches for the snd_hda driver that were merged into RELENG_7 a few weeks ago. 

In my laptop it fixed that problem.
I'm not sure if you can just recompile the kernel or you must do the whole buildworld.

v.


----------



## fonz (Feb 14, 2009)

vsoto said:
			
		

> Alexander Motin made some patches for the snd_hda driver that were merged into RELENG_7 a few weeks ago.
> 
> In my laptop it fixed that problem.
> I'm not sure if you can just recompile the kernel or you must do the whole buildworld.
> ...



Do you have a pointer (e.g. where to find those patches)?

Alphons (not currently on @misc, although maybe I should resubscribe)


----------



## vsoto (Feb 14, 2009)

The patches are here:
http://people.freebsd.org/~mav/
each of those works against the source tree of STABLE as it was at that date. They probably are not needed now since they were merged into the source tree (at least I believe they were, there was an announcement in the stable mail list that they were going to be committed  and when I upgraded later that particular problem was fixed in my computer. I had applied the patches before, but when I source-upgraded to 7.1-RELEASE the patched files got overwritten and the problem appeared again.). I don't know if there are patches against the source of tree 7.1-RELEASE.

You can also try to go to STABLE (i.e. RELENG_7). I have never have had any trouble with it, but I believe it is not recommended to use it in production systems. In any case, if you go to STABLE be sure to read /usr/src/UPDATING to see if there has been any trouble recently. Also read the handbook chapter 24, specially 24.5, 24.6, and 24.7 on how to synchronize the source tree and rebuild world. If you have never compiled a kernel read chapter 8 as well.

I use csup with the example supfile in /usr/share/examples/cvsup/ (you have to modify them to put the server and the tag (RELENG_7 for STABLE)) to get the sources. There are other ways to get the source but I have never used them. If you don't want to mess around with the kernel configuration the GENERIC kernel configuration file is probably ok.

v.


----------



## fonz (Feb 14, 2009)

Whoa, there's quote a few of them patches really 

Going to -STABLE may or may not be an option here, I'm going to have to discuss that. But at least I can try the patches and see how it works out. Thanks!

Alphons (hopefully yet another item to tick off the list)


----------

